# It Seems I Did Not Notice My 1000th Post Traditional Giveaway Time Had Come And Gone.....



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi All,

As the title says, it appears did not notice this time had come and gone.

Therefore, do not get too excited just yet.

As I will have to discuss it with my wife first.

Then do some correspondence to ensure it is all OK with the two people I have in mind.

But I am thinking along the lines, of given I am NOT a maker, and will NEVER part with any of my own slingshots.

Of a $100.00 Australian Gift Certificate, to either, (provided both makers agree first of course); Nathan of Simple Shots, or Mr.Bill Hays of Pocket Predator.

I will of course require to PM both to arrange this; and depending upon how busy each is; this may take some time to arrange.

Then if all is fine.

I will allow a month for any and all to select numbers at random from 1 to 10,000; with yourselves keeping tabs on not duplicating numbers.

If numbers are duplicated, OR anyone enters twice, or more:their first entry only will be accepted.

Duplicated numbers will be accepted BUT individual screen names will be written along with the number on a small piece of paper.

As to the drawing, it will be on web cam, downloaded to my Facebook page then uploaded to the forum, at a time suitable to my wife and myself.

But members will be informed of the approximate Thailand this will occur.

Everyone's names will be on the same size pieces of paper, and my wife will be shown drawing from a hat; after thorough mixing up.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Btoon84

Congrats on your 1K post Allan  your
Giveaway seems quite extravagant. I'll play along with an entry of 6,969. Thanks for the good times!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thats a very generous prize for your big 1k! 1304 at this point 
Thanks for an opportunity Allan. .
I shotgun 8888


----------



## bullseyeben!

Btoon84 said:


> Congrats on your 1K post Allan  yourGiveaway seems quite extravagant. I'll play along with an entry of 6,969. Thanks for the good times!


6969 lol brings back memories


----------



## stej

Ok, I throw 2839.

Thanks for the opportunity. Still I'd like to have something from Bill, so the win would be quite handy


----------



## e~shot

Thanks you Allan.

1958


----------



## ash

You're a kind man, Allan! Karma will smile upon you :banana:

I'll choose 1304 in honour of your 1304th post


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hold up all.

I have NOT spoken with my wife YET.

Other things in life and all that stuff.

So I may die before she okays it all.

Numbers taken in, but please await another post before continuing, please.

Which may be another few days the way things are going here at present..

Cheers Allan


----------



## flipgun

I understand the need for preparations. This will put me at 998 posts. I have been laying back after Allbunsglazing epic 1k. I will be doing my own soon, as I have got a shooter in progress to to give away. Checking with the wife is always first on the list! Looking forward to yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## B.P.R

Hi there... i may not get on in time to i wilk go for 4'242


----------



## youcanthide

If it does go ahead i will be 27 if thats ok


----------



## tnflipper52

Thanks Allen, I'll go with 8152.


----------



## Davidka

You're something else man. Generous giveaway. 
Pending wife's approval, I'll pick 1973. Thanks.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Allan, your super generous! 

Ill wait for your next post so we can give our guesses.

( 6,232 is my guess, im putting it here so i dont forget, not to be rude in any way )

SMS


----------



## Lacumo

Pending spousal approval, I'm in with 67.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fine all the avalanche of numbers continues unabated.

Nathan has replied; and provided the $100.00 now in U.S. currency is SPENT ON ONE PURCHASE ONLY; he is okay.

Therefore on this basis, and pending a reply, hopefully on a similar basis of a single purchase ONLY from Mr. Bill Hays Pocket Predator range.

the competition is a go ! End date and time, to be lets see, 20 November 2013 , 12 noon Bangkok time.

Draw to be done at 6 pm that evening, by my wife I hope, via web cam; then down loaded as soon as possible to my Facebook; then uploaded to this topic page, okay.

Following the draw, the next day at a time convenient to my wife, she will Paypal the $100.00, to the respective Vendor, and identify the recipient to receive the gift voucher to be spent in a SINGLE PURCHASE, OR AS A DISCOUNT ON A MORE EXPENSIVE ITEM.

If these conditions are NOT acceptable, do not enter; or withdraw your entry, okay.

Harsh but fair, as life is.

In closing, some may say generous of me.

No way.

Beginning with OldSpookASA 2 X Naturals he sent me for no other reason than a few being a bit harsh about a few words I typed; Then e-shot/Irfan comp. win.; Then Kubys from the Czech Republic gift Natural along with a purchase. All in all way over a mere $100.00 value I think.

So pay it forward; likely not even close, my dear friends on the forum.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flipgun

Sounds Good Sir! I'm in with 1954


----------



## GrayWolf

A very gracious and yes...generous thing you are doing. Congrats on your 1300+ posts. Please put me in with 666.

Todd


----------



## leon13

wow thats a nice move, i try it with 1968 !

cheers


----------



## AnTrAxX

Thats a very kind move and a good chance to get a Hand on one of Nathans maybe 

So thanks for the Chance Allan! My Number is the 7777 obviously


----------



## SmilingFury

Very generous of you, thanks Allan. 1226 here please.
-SF


----------



## Beanflip

*5001.* Glad you're here Allen and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

It is me who thanks all of you wonderful people.

For the opportunity to share in this wonderful forum.

Of thought; experience; and darn outright inspiring craftsmanship of the wonder I could never even imagine.

In each and ever slingshot of the month comp.

It is truly an example of awe inspiring workmanship which I see there every month.

Along with the many very well thought out comments regarding the various topics in the various posts

Acknowledging some of my own may not have been too properly thought out, at times.

But have been tolerated; even if not agreed with by some.

A leniency which I have truly appreciated, although possibly not deserved, regardless of my differently abled, or not.

Cheers

Mr. Allan Leigh


----------



## Elite Slingshots

Wow it must have taken you a long time to make 1300+ posts, Congrats.

can i have lucky number 13  .


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Elite Slingshots,

Not long enough that I noticed that I was past 1000 though.

But then I am a bit "slow" at times.....grin; or was that "ting tong" (Thai for stupid/silly/idiot, whatever you like basically a fool).

I know stuff all Thai after 5 years, past Hi and bye, did you have good day/and the answer, along with a bit of a few other things; but NOT enough to ever carry on a conversation.

Cheers Allan


----------



## reset

I have gotten so used to your ramblings Allen. The place would not be the same without you now.

Great 1k giveaway. Mine will be 1946 my birth year.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Well if I may? I'll go for 1833,very very generous of you Sir and thanks for the chance, cheers mate

PS Should we not keep the numbers in order a copy and paste affair so you can keep up with the numbers?


----------



## SmilingFury

If it isn't too bold of me, I have collected a list of the entries to have them all in one place. Allan is doing enough with this generous giveaway already, wouldn't you say? Please copy and paste the list and add your entry from here forward just to keep it in order for Allan.
If there are any mistakes in what I have posted, I am sorry. I was just trying to help out...
Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thank you SmilingFury,

Just for the record the small pieces of paper, duplicated numbers or not.

Will be post it notes, with the numbers on one half, the screen names on the other half.

Then folded so that they stick to together on the sticky side.

All of which will then be put in one of my floppy hats, of the two I have; or if too many for one; a bucket used for the draw.

Cheers Allan (at 105 am local Bangkok time, why am I awake.....)


----------



## trobbie66

Way generous!! i am in with 9664


----------



## trobbie66

SmilingFury said:


> If it isn't too bold of me, I have collected a list of the entries to have them all in one place. Allan is doing enough with this generous giveaway already, wouldn't you say? Please copy and paste the list and add your entry from here forward just to keep it in order for Allan.
> If there are any mistakes in what I have posted, I am sorry. I was just trying to help out...
> Btoon- 6969
> Bullseyeben- 8888
> Stej- 2839
> E-shot -1958
> Ash-1304
> Flipgun-1954
> Bluepocketrocket- 4242
> You cant hide -27
> Tnflipper52- 8152
> Davidka- 1973
> Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
> Lacumo- 67
> Greywolf- 666
> Leon13-1968
> Antraxx- 7777
> Smilingfury-1226
> Beanflip-5001
> Elite slingshots-13
> Reset-1946
> Tubeshooter-1833


missed the 2nd page mine is 9664


----------



## flipgun

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833

trobbie66-9664


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks Allan this is a very kind gesture. I am in with 1984 it was a good year for me what can I say.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## NoobShooter

Thanks Allen!!!

I'll go with number - *10000 *


----------



## myusername

very generous.

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833

trobbie66-9664

BC-Slinger-1984

NoobShooter-10000

myusername- 1


----------



## NaturalACE

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733

Generous to say the least! I am in!


----------



## JJH

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-666


----------



## Mr.Teh

Thanks Allan, very generous of you, a big chance for me to get an original 

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-666

Mr.Teh 815


----------



## TSM

Your a gentleman, a scholar and a fine judge of cheap whiskey, Allan. Count me in



Mr.Teh said:


> Thanks Allan, very generous of you, a big chance for me to get an original
> 
> Btoon- 6969
> Bullseyeben- 8888
> Stej- 2839
> E-shot -1958
> Ash-1304
> Flipgun-1954
> Bluepocketrocket- 4242
> You cant hide -27
> Tnflipper52- 8152
> Davidka- 1973
> Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
> Lacumo- 67
> Greywolf- 666
> Leon13-1968
> Antraxx- 7777
> Smilingfury-1226
> Beanflip-5001
> Elite slingshots-13
> Reset-1946
> Tubeshooter-1833
> trobbie66-9664
> BC-Slinger-1984
> NoobShooter-10000
> myusername- 1
> NaturalACE-1733
> JJH-666
> 
> Mr.Teh 815


I'll take 9999, if you please.


----------



## myusername

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-666

Mr.Teh-815

TSM-9999


----------



## TSM

JJH said:


> Btoon- 6969
> Bullseyeben- 8888
> Stej- 2839
> E-shot -1958
> Ash-1304
> Flipgun-1954
> Bluepocketrocket- 4242
> You cant hide -27
> Tnflipper52- 8152
> Davidka- 1973
> Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
> Lacumo- 67
> Greywolf- 666
> Leon13-1968
> Antraxx- 7777
> Smilingfury-1226
> Beanflip-5001
> Elite slingshots-13
> Reset-1946
> Tubeshooter-1833
> trobbie66-9664
> BC-Slinger-1984
> NoobShooter-10000
> myusername- 1
> NaturalACE-1733
> JJH-666


looks like Greywolf beat you to that evil number, my friend.


----------



## TSM

myusername- 1
Elite slingshots-13
You cant hide -27
Lacumo- 67
*JJH-666
*Greywolf- 666
Mr.Teh-815
Smilingfury-1226
Ash-1304
NaturalACE-1733
Tubeshooter-1833
Reset-1946
Flipgun-1954
E-shot -1958
Leon13-1968
Davidka- 1973
BC-Slinger-1984
Stej- 2839
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
Beanflip-5001
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Btoon- 6969
Antraxx- 7777
Tnflipper52- 8152
Bullseyeben- 8888
trobbie66-9664
TSM-9999
NoobShooter-10000

My OCD was actin' up and I had to put something order, so, there you go.


----------



## NoForkHit

TSM said:


> myusername- 1
> Elite slingshots-13
> You cant hide -27
> Lacumo- 67
> *JJH-666
> *Greywolf- 666
> Mr.Teh-815
> Smilingfury-1226
> Ash-1304
> NaturalACE-1733
> Tubeshooter-1833
> Reset-1946
> Flipgun-1954
> E-shot -1958
> Leon13-1968
> Davidka- 1973
> BC-Slinger-1984
> Stej- 2839
> Bluepocketrocket- 4242
> Beanflip-5001
> Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
> Btoon- 6969
> Antraxx- 7777
> Tnflipper52- 8152
> Bullseyeben- 8888
> trobbie66-9664
> TSM-9999
> NoobShooter-10000
> 
> My OCD was actin' up and I had to put something order, so, there you go.


Thanks Allan! I take 1271. Keep posting!


----------



## JJH

NoForkHit said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> myusername- 1
> Elite slingshots-13
> You cant hide -27
> Lacumo- 67
> *JJH- 9283*
> *Greywolf- 666
> Mr.Teh-815
> Smilingfury-1226
> Ash-1304
> NaturalACE-1733
> Tubeshooter-1833
> Reset-1946
> Flipgun-1954
> E-shot -1958
> Leon13-1968
> Davidka- 1973
> BC-Slinger-1984
> Stej- 2839
> Bluepocketrocket- 4242
> Beanflip-5001
> Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
> Btoon- 6969
> Antraxx- 7777
> Tnflipper52- 8152
> Bullseyeben- 8888
> trobbie66-9664
> TSM-9999
> NoobShooter-10000
Click to expand...

Sorry everyone i did not notice that the # was already taken so i will pic a new one


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

You do know that you can duplicate numbers don't you ?......

Therefore in this respect, this comp. is a little "different", and like myself, a little bit unique may be ?..... or was that just little twisted and sick?...... (I strongly suggest that you leave your answers until after the comp)

So no number is exclusively anyone's, okay; and I will write the number,AND THE SCREEN NAME, on each piece of paper.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Yeah baby! Put me down for 1337


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi All, My computor may be down, but I am getting better at using my tablet PC..

My wife may of been angry, but the comp. WILL go on; even if I have to web cam from my tab.

Good news though, both Mr. Bill Hays Pocket Predator, and Nathan Simple Shots, are BOTH on board, for a $100.00 U.S. gift voucher for a single purchase. Or a discount on a more expensive item,okay.

So all is a go. After the draw, and the video is uploaded, I will need PM to me of their full name, and then to allow me acouple of days to arrange the money transfer, and to identify them to their chosen supplier.

Cheers Allan


----------



## treefork

JJH said:


> NoForkHit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> myusername- 1
> Elite slingshots-13
> You cant hide -27
> Lacumo- 67
> *JJH- 9283*
> *Greywolf- 666
> Mr.Teh-815
> Smilingfury-1226
> Ash-1304
> NaturalACE-1733
> Tubeshooter-1833
> Reset-1946
> Flipgun-1954
> E-shot -1958
> Leon13-1968
> Davidka- 1973
> BC-Slinger-1984
> Stej- 2839
> Bluepocketrocket- 4242
> Beanflip-5001
> Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
> Btoon- 6969
> Antraxx- 7777
> Tnflipper52- 8152
> Bullseyeben- 8888
> trobbie66-9664
> TSM-9999
> NoobShooter-10000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry everyone i did not notice that the # was already taken so i will pic a new one
Click to expand...

Put me in for # 57


----------



## GHT

Thanks for the chance Allan, congrats on one thousand posts,I'm in 1102.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-9283

Mr.Teh 815

TSM- 9999

NoForkHit- 1271

All Buns Glazing- 1337

treefork- 57

GHT- 1102

Please copy and paste the list and add your entry from here forward just to keep it in order for Allan !!


----------



## chev.10

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-9283

Mr.Teh 815

TSM- 9999

NoForkHit- 1271

All Buns Glazing- 1337

treefork- 57

GHT- 1102

chev.10 - 567


----------



## jld70

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-9283

Mr.Teh 815

TSM- 9999

NoForkHit- 1271

All Buns Glazing- 1337

treefork- 57

GHT- 1102

chev.10 - 567

jld70 1874


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thanks for the lists guys.

Allan Leigh


----------



## PorkChopSling

Btoon- 6969
Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-9283
Mr.Teh 815
TSM- 9999
NoForkHit- 1271
All Buns Glazing- 1337
treefork- 57
GHT- 1102
chev.10 - 567
jld70 1874

Porkchopsling 311

Thanks Allen!!


----------



## Gardengroove

Btoon- 6969

Bullseyeben- 8888
Stej- 2839
E-shot -1958
Ash-1304
Flipgun-1954
Bluepocketrocket- 4242
You cant hide -27
Tnflipper52- 8152
Davidka- 1973
Supermonkeyslinger- 6232
Lacumo- 67
Greywolf- 666
Leon13-1968
Antraxx- 7777
Smilingfury-1226
Beanflip-5001
Elite slingshots-13
Reset-1946
Tubeshooter-1833
trobbie66-9664
BC-Slinger-1984
NoobShooter-10000
myusername- 1
NaturalACE-1733
JJH-9283
Mr.Teh 815
TSM- 9999
NoForkHit- 1271
All Buns Glazing- 1337
treefork- 57
GHT- 1102
chev.10 - 567
jld70 1874
Porkchopsling 311
Gardengroove 5973

Thanks for this great opportunity Allan.


----------



## IImagine

is it still open? if yes ill go with 1414


----------



## IImagine

IImagine said:


> is it still open? if yes ill go with 1414


Btw thanks for the great oppertunity


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Yes, open until from memory (which is not that good, and I am running it) the 20th noon Bangkok time.

Draw 6pm Bangkok time.

Results posted video uploaded to Youtube, then downloaded to the forum and comp.topic (here), as quickly as I can.

Winner then to PM me their proper name I'D details; so I can arrange the gift certificate with their chosen vendor.
Either Pocket Predator, or Simple Shots.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mister Magpie

Thanks Allen,

Please let me enter with the number 3737

Darren


----------



## HP Slingshots

Ive got 8 if no one has it


----------



## Mister Magpie

Sorry, I broke the copy/paste procedure.

Following after Gardengroove (5973), adding myself (3737), IImagine (1414), and Epic (8)

Also, I have reordered in numerical order. Everybody should check to make sure they are still in the list - this community editing service has a high degree of human error - especially when I am at the keyboard .

Darren

Here is the list:

myusername- 1

Epic - 8

Elite slingshots-13

You cant hide -27

treefork- 57

Lacumo- 67

Porkchopsling 311

chev.10 - 567

Greywolf- 666

Mr.Teh 815

GHT- 1102

Smilingfury-1226

NoForkHit- 1271

Ash-1304

All Buns Glazing- 1337

IImagine - 1414

NaturalACE-1733

Tubeshooter-1833

jld70 1874

Reset-1946

Flipgun-1954

E-shot -1958

Leon13-1968

Davidka- 1973

BC-Slinger-1984

Stej- 2839

Generic - 3737

Bluepocketrocket- 4242

Beanflip-5001

Gardengroove 5973

Supermonkeyslinger- 6232

Btoon- 6969

Antraxx- 7777

Tnflipper52- 8152

Bullseyeben- 8888

JJH-9283

trobbie66-9664

TSM- 9999

NoobShooter-10000


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Thanks for the chance to get this awesome giveaway 

I'm in with 1976

myusername- 1

Epic - 8

Elite slingshots-13

You cant hide -27

treefork- 57

Lacumo- 67

Porkchopsling 311

chev.10 - 567

Greywolf- 666

Mr.Teh 815

GHT- 1102

Smilingfury-1226

NoForkHit- 1271

Ash-1304

All Buns Glazing- 1337

IImagine - 1414

NaturalACE-1733

Tubeshooter-1833

jld70 1874

Reset-1946

Flipgun-1954

E-shot -1958

Leon13-1968

Davidka- 1973

scarfaceTom - 1976

BC-Slinger-1984

Stej- 2839

Generic - 3737

Bluepocketrocket- 4242

Beanflip-5001

Gardengroove 5973

Supermonkeyslinger- 6232

Btoon- 6969

Antraxx- 7777

Tnflipper52- 8152

Bullseyeben- 8888

JJH-9283

trobbie66-9664

TSM- 9999

NoobShooter-10000

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thanks again all for the lists.

With my laptop cooked, all will go on regardless, but delays may occur.

Given at worst I will use my tab, then uploading to YouTube, then downloading, could take time.

But WILL be done, okay.

I trust it is good luck for me, as the next day I Have a rather huge telephone review board semi Court case going on; which could be worth a lot of money to me.

So here is hopeing ?....

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Im looking forward to it!


----------



## SmilingFury

Good luck on the review board meeting Allan. Hope things go in your favor.
Be well,
SF
Ps: TWO MORE DAYS!!! This is a pretty big drawing.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi All,

As smiling fury mentioned only 2 days to go.

So please ensure all acquaintances, and newbies get their numbers in, okay.

On a slightly sour note, due to a few reasons I will partly at least explain below; the money side will be delayed a few days until my next monthly pension payday on the 28 th, or a day or 2 latter at the worst.

The reasons in most part are the forced move of home, due to planned armed home invasion to kill both myself and my wife.

Now while with both my training, along with my battery backed up surveillance CCTV/ Internet/refridgerators etc, along with my security warms and defences.
Which would at a min. mean 4 to 6 would be killed or maimed before I went down.
I am quite willing to fight, and if necessary die.

I am NOT going to put my wifein that position.

In any event as most can appreciate moving on like 2 days notice, without sleeping, being armed 24 hours a day.

Takes it' s toll, not only on the emergency pool of money.

Given a lot had to be paid for a variety of things involved in such a massively fast move.

But on relationships and such, as well.

However, I am a man of my word, and of quite some honour: therefore I trust my very unususal, and totally unanticipated circumstances can be allowed for i
unfill the date mentioned by the winner.

On a brighter note; given the closing time of noon Bangkok time.

It is a near certainty that I will do the actual draw video by mid afternoon my time.

So as to allow,me time for expected hassles uploading it to YouTube, then at around 5.30 to 5.40 my time downloading it to the competition topic page.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Gardengroove

No problem, Allan. Most important thing is that you both are safe. Home invasion with the intention to kill you both? Are you a retired mafia boss or member of the yakuza clan?  I always thought the Thais were super friendly and there is much less criminality. Looking forward to the drawing.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Nah mate, actually it was jealousy regarding my income, my wife not having to work.

But mostly the 45 year old bar girl/ prostitute opposite us being annoyed that I' d never be a " client".
So she is the one we have video proof set it up.

In any event the Police could do nothing until after something happened; typical cop mentality.

My justice in a few months; death too easy.

Maybe paralysis to think for a remaining lifetime the lack of wisdom in stuffing with particular Aussie guy may be what I do, maybe not.
No one,will ever prove anything, and I will have " proof" am at least 1000km away should anythjng occur.

I am not one to screw with, generally nice, but try to harm me or particularly my wife (?)..... and watch out.

As I have been around too long, seen and done too much, to ever be played with or threatened by hoods.

Cheers Allan


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice giveaway Allan  Good luck everyone !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thank you all for the lists.

They will be used for sure; however I accept and acknowledge my own responsibility to go through from page 1 and confirm.

Post it notes are being made today, now is 7 am my time, and until noon my time tomorrow, I will continue to check and add any late addition.

I think I have worked out my YouTube loading page, here is hopeing.

Both Nathan and Mr.Hays are on board and will accept my money for the winner.
After the winner chooses which vendor he or she wishes to use.

Be aware though the gift voucher is for a single purchase of an item, or multiple items if the value less than $100.00 U.S.; or as a discount on a single more expensive item.
Past these rules, the vendors, nor myself will tolerate any deviation.

The vendors are too busy to be stuffed around; please respect this fact.

Best of luck to all, zero favorites, 1 entry per person, all entries equal chance of being drawn.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

All names in the bucket, doing the video draw in a couple of hours.

No peeking at my YouTube page though, before I download it to this page in around 5 hours, or a bit less time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi All, Well the anticipation is over !...

The draw has been done.
Although via my tablet PC I had no luck at all either uploading it to YouTUBE, or to here.

But I did get on my facebook page at either my page, or the direct video page.
Both links below, my page first; then direct to the video only; I can but hope the links work for you all.

https://www.facebook.com/Allan.Leigh.9?ref=tm_tn. Or

http://www.facebook.com/photoo.pug?v=1015205

In any event the two names drawn as the video explainsare....
Winner 3737 Generic. Well done Sir, and IF you do not contact me by PM in a calander month, or choose to pass it on, the second number/name drawn is 1226 SmilingFury.

Congratulations not only to the winner/s, but to all.
Along with my personal thanks for being part of this great forum.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## ash

Congrats, Generic!

Well done Allan! Glad to have you here and long may you reign over the vermin of your Soi :lol:


----------



## tnflipper52

Way to go generic. Thanks Alan for the contest


----------



## flipgun

Congratulations! Thanx Allan!


----------



## trobbie66

Congrats Generic!! Allan is most generous with this prize,Cudos to you also!


----------



## Gardengroove

Thanks for the chance Allan and congratulations to generic on this awesome giveaway.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## B.P.R

Cheers for the opportunity


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats Generic!

Allan, thank you for a very generous contest. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## NoForkHit

Cool T-shirt Allan! Congrats to Generic and thanks for the chance!


----------



## TSM

Congrats Generic, you lucky dog! Thanks for chance, Allan.


----------



## Mister Magpie

Whoa!

What news to wake up to! Thanks Allen for the contest, and everyone for your kindness!

Darren


----------



## reset

Hey way ta go Darren.

And a real big thanks to you Allan for a wonderful contest.


----------



## SmilingFury

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hi All, Well the anticipation is over !...
> The draw has been done.
> Winner 3737 Generic. Well done Sir, and IF you do not contact me by PM in a calander month, or choose to pass it on, the second number/name drawn is 1226 SmilingFury.
> Congratulations not only to the winner/s, but to all.
> Along with my personal thanks for being part of this great forum.
> Cheers Allan Leigh


Congrats Generic on the win!! Thank you Allan for the chance at such a great giveaway!
Sooooo, what does 2nd place get? Lol. I can't find the 2nd place prize anywhere... :banghead:

Only joking,
SF


----------



## NaturalACE

I hope SmilingFury is no where near Generic...accidents can happen. Generic had better hope SmilingFury is accountable to someone every minute of the day (Or at least has a lock tight alibi for SmilingFury's sake)! :rofl:


----------



## NaturalACE

In all seriousness, Congrats to Generic! Way to go.....Thank you to Allan for his generosity.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah smileingfury, I guess for second place I could shake your hand and buy you a beer or 10 .

I could also give you a kiss then vomit given I am not that way inclined.....kidding about the kiss.

So close, yet so far.

I have already had a PM from Darren, and replied.
He may choose to quote my reply in a message here with my okay of course already given; or he may not.

My thanks for all your thanks, and participation.

The value does not even come close to the value of what I have received from generous to a fault forum mebers.

I should be preparing more for the telephone conference with the Australian Veterans Review Boardat first thing 9.30 am Brisbane Queensland, Australia time.

But I am truely about as prepared as I can be now at 1.45,am; for a conference call at 6.30 am my local Bangkok time.
So no sleep tonight I think.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## SmilingFury

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah smileingfury, I guess for second place I could shake your hand and buy you a beer or 10 .
> I could also give you a kiss then vomit given I am not that way inclined.....kidding about the kiss.
> So close, yet so far.
> I have already had a PM from Darren, and replied.
> He may choose to quote my reply in a message here with my okay of course already given; or he may not.
> My thanks for all your thanks, and participation.
> The value does not even come close to the value of what I have received from generous to a fault forum mebers.
> I should be preparing more for the telephone conference with the Australian Veterans Review Boardat first thing 9.30 am Brisbane Queensland, Australia time.
> But I am truely about as prepared as I can be now at 1.45,am; for a conference call at 6.30 am my local Bangkok time.
> So no sleep tonight I think.
> Cheers Allan Leigh


I was only teasing Allan. I am on a lucky streak, having won a shooter from ash yesterday so I am feeling the benefits of the wonderful culture of our forum. Today was Darren's turn! Today , you are the steward of the giving nature of this forum. You are the champion of fellowship today. Darren AND you have won today. That makes me feel like I have won something too.
Thanks again for the contest Allan,
SF

Ps: good luck on your call tomorrow!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation generic, what a profit for you, enjoy your new shooter !!

A big thanks to Allan for this give-away, it was fun


----------



## Mister Magpie

Thanks again to everyone for their well wishes. I have in fact been in touch with Allan and have "claimed" my prize (sorry SmilingFury).

Everybody have a great day.

Darren


----------



## stej

Congrats! I almost feel how happy generic is  Please share your choice then..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I hope he is not mad at me (?)....

But he chose Nathan and Simple Shots.

We will work out my sending Nathan the money within 2 days after my next monthly pay the 28th.

Believe it or not this has been fun for myself as well.

It is a very good feeling to know in at least a small way; that I am paying back or forward the wonderful generosity which other forum members have shown to me.

My Best Wishes To All
Allan


----------



## GHT

Congrats Generic, and hats off to you Allan, a very generous prize Sir.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Davidka

Cheers Allan for this. Fast recovery wishes to the fools that messed with you. 

Congratulations to the winner. Don't forget to ask Nathan for some Flip Clips - he is trying to keep this a secret.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thannks all, Arrangements are being made over the next few days.

We can but hoppe the winner may re- visit this topic, with photographs of what he chooses.

Or may be he may start a new topic to show us all ?....

For any who may be interested.
My Veterans Review Board telephone hearing went very well.
However, beyond gut feelings of the outcome, I await their written decision in around 14 days time.
Of the 3 issues before themw; I am confident that I have won 2 for certain, the 3rd is a toss of the coin,likely to go against me as I have won the other 2.

This is my gut feeling only, from winning nearly all my previous legal matters.
So time will tell; and with legal judgements, the way the wording starts, is almost always the opposite of the final decision.

Cheers to all, and enough of my personal stuff for anyone who may be interested.

Allan Leigh


----------



## myusername

congrats!


----------

